# The Austin Aries Thread



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 17, 2017)

So, with Austin Aries quitting the WWE, where does he go now?

He has left the three major companies in America because of his seemingly autistic mood swings around everyone.

Is he the most miserable autist in wrestling? Is he misunderstood? What's your take.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 17, 2017)

One time in one of his TNA runs he cut a heel promo about how people illegally streaming this ppv weren't real fans. The chat on the illegal stream I was watching on loved it.


----------



## The Nothingness (Jul 18, 2017)

XYZpdq said:


> One time in one of his TNA runs he cut a heel promo about how people illegally streaming this ppv weren't real fans. The chat on the illegal stream I was watching on loved it.


I recall him backing Christy Hemme in the corner turnbuckle and thrusted his crotch in her face because she botched the ring introduction.

Edit: Here is the clip.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 18, 2017)

The Nothingness said:


> I recall him backing Christy Hemme in the corner turnbuckle and thrusted his crotch in her face because she botched the ring introduction.



He did. Some of the guys tried to have words with him afterwards. He ended up leaving without changing out of his gear.


----------

